# zipp 440 wheels!! and 24 hole rear hub



## MadoneRider1991 (19 Feb 2010)

hey anyone know where i can get some zipp 440 wheels???

also am looking for a 24 hole rear hub with a shimano fitting for my planet x TT rim!! 

thanks


----------

